# Wildgarten im Juli



## Tanny (1. Juli 2014)

Heute habe ich mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Wildfotos gemacht 
Die gefühlten "tausend anderen Fotos"  findet Ihr wie immer in meinem Album hier: 

http://s1334.photobucket.com/user/SchimmelhofSH/library/Schimmelhof im Sommer?sort=3/page-1


----------



## Tanny (1. Juli 2014)

Hier noch eine verirrte Rose, die meint, dass es im Kasten der Pergola super gemütlich ist: 

   

...und am Steinwall blüht es jetzt auch: 

    

...und zu guter letzt erblühen jetzt auch die __ Disteln und Co:


----------



## Tanny (12. Juli 2014)

....und hier ein paar neue Blüten  in der "Wildnis" 
...die erste der kleineren Sonnenblumen blüht 
Die riesigen Sonnenblumen werden noch etwas brauchen - dafür werden die auch über 2 Meter hoch sein....


----------



## Tanny (12. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## Tanny (13. Juli 2014)

...die sich selbst gesäte __ Wegwarte, von der Anfang des Frühlings ja nur die riesen Blätter hoch kamen, 
die ich doch tatsächlich für Merrettich gehalten habe, steht jetzt in voller Blüte und das sieht da an 
der Hausecke wirklich irre toll aus


----------



## Tanny (16. Juli 2014)

...und hier haben Janine und Laura gestern ein tolles Foto im Garten geschossen:


----------



## Tanny (6. Aug. 2014)




----------

